# suche Bilder von ...



## Rocky1 (4 Apr. 2009)

Hallo
Ich suche Bilder von Eva Habermann, von den Events.
Vor einiger Zeit kamen die Bilder immer kurz nach den Events.

Movie meets Media am 8.12.2008
Eröffnung des neuen UKE-Gebäudes in Hamburg am 20.1.2009 
Come Together Party am 22.1.2009 in Hamburg 
Diva Award am 27.1 .2009 
Lambertz Monday Night Party in Köln am 2.3.2009
Blue Hour ARD-Berlinale-Party Berlin am 6.2.2009
Berlinale am 13.2.2009
ST.Emile Shoperöffnung in Hamburg am 27.2.2009
ndf Afterwork-Party in München am 11.3.2009
7.Deutscher-Hörfilmpreis Berlin am 19.3.2009
Sweet Charity Oster-Backen in Hamburg am 31.3.2009

Wer kann mir da helfen ?
Würde mich sehr über Bilder freuen.


----------



## General (4 Apr. 2009)

Hast du schon die SuFu benutzt???? Da wirst du sicherlich fündig


----------



## Rocky1 (4 Apr. 2009)

Ja habe ich,aber von den Events gibt es noch keine Bilder. (leider)


----------



## Tokko (4 Apr. 2009)

Hier sind drei Pics vom Diva Award.

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=242424#post242424


----------



## bernd481 (28 Juli 2009)

Rocky1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich suche Bilder von Eva Habermann, von den Events.
> Vor einiger Zeit kamen die Bilder immer kurz nach den Events.
> 
> ...


ich habe nur fake von ihr bernd481


----------



## General (28 Juli 2009)

> ich habe nur fake von ihr bernd481



Und die behälst du auch schön für dich, denn was sagen unsere Regeln: Fakes von deutschen Stars sind grundsätzlich verboten!


----------

